# Instant pot...



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 14, 2019)

The Bonz got me one, I have talked about getting one for a while. I got one!
Time to investigate...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 14, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> The Bonz got me one, I have talked about getting one for a while. I got one!
> Time to investigate...



 They're alright.
We use it mainly to hard boil eggs because they peel easier when cooked under pressure.
  My biggest problem with using a pressure cooker is the food doesnt have time to develop flavor.


----------



## gipper (Dec 14, 2019)

We are disappointed in it. All the hype about it cooking great meals, is just that. I’ll probably give mine to someone.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 14, 2019)

gipper said:


> We are disappointed in it. All the hype about it cooking great meals, is just that. I’ll probably give mine to someone.



  Agree.
If it wasnt for the hard boiled eggs peeling so well I'd get rid of it.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 14, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > The Bonz got me one, I have talked about getting one for a while. I got one!
> ...


Put your eggs in the water after the water is boiling.  When you take the eggs off the heat, dump 'em into another pan of ice water for a few minutes.

They'll peel.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 14, 2019)

gipper said:


> We are disappointed in it. All the hype about it cooking great meals, is just that. I’ll probably give mine to someone.


Capitalism in america.


----------



## Dekster (Dec 14, 2019)

In theory it is more a space saver than anything magical.  I use it for small batch canning but that is it mostly


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 14, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



   We've tried every method under the sun and fresh eggs still dont peel worth a shit.
   The instant pot has been the most successful method so far.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 14, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Terrific, I don't have your problem.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 16, 2019)

First use:
Thick cut pork chops with carrots/scallions/potatoes in a Marsala/Rosemary sauce.

PROS/CONS/EXPERIENCE

1) Saute setting to brown chops.... the pot only took a couple minutes tops to be hot enough. It seared the chops evenly and quite well. CON - the bottom of the vessel is concave. Not a fan of that. The fat runs to the edges, therefore requiring you to occasionally move the chops around to get the fat under them.
2) I then put in the scallions and diagonal cut carrots, rosemary/butter/marsala wine to cook the wine out and reduce. - no comments really, worked equally as well as in a pan over fire.
3) Placed the chops back in, potatoes. I looked at at least 7-8 youtube vids on how long to cook the chops. Horrible information out there...anywhere from 8 minutes to 25 minutes which would obliterate them (25 mins). Since these were 1" thick cut, bone in I settled on 12 minutes. MISTAKE. After it was finished the chops were beyond well done. 183 degrees. NEXT TIME - 7 minutes. - **NOTE** I was worried about this at the start, it took the vessel about 3 minutes to pressurize before the clock started, during that period the chops are sitting in boiling hot liquid. NO recipe mentioned this fact. 
4) The sauce came out very well, carrots/potatoes also overcooked... little too soft, however shortening the time will also take care of that.

 IN A NUTSHELL.... next time with this dish, I will be able to make 1" thick cut chops, carrots/potatoes/sauce - in one vessel... including saute time in about 20 minutes. That is son of a bitch fast. And the quality is quite good.

  If you haven't seen in this forum, I am a very experienced home chef that has also catered public events several-several times. I know good food, I know good cooking. Just sayin....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 16, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> First use:
> Thick cut pork chops with carrots/scallions/potatoes in a Marsala/Rosemary sauce.
> 
> PROS/CONS/EXPERIENCE
> ...



  It's like anything else in the cooking world.
If you've never done it there's a learning curve.
   Personally being retired I dont need to fast cook anything.
And like I said,not having time to let the flavors develop is my biggest beef with pressure cooking.
   Sure it has its place,but not so much in my kitchen when a le creuset dutch oven will produce a much better product.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 17, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > First use:
> ...



 Absolutely agree, I have no intention of making dishes that need to develop flavors, stews etc. Nor will I make pasta dishes in it... I am very picky with al-dente pasta. But thinks like chops, especially being able to cook all in one vessel by stacking (I cooked the potatoes out of the sauce stacked on top of the chops) - this invites the ability to simultaneously cook foods without 6 different pots.


----------



## Larsky (Dec 24, 2019)

The Sous Vide feature is nice...


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 24, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> The Bonz got me one, I have talked about getting one for a while. I got one!
> Time to investigate...



We use our a LOT.    Great time saver and cooks delicious food.

My only complaint is that the controls are not intuitive.    But once you learn, its a piece of cake.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 24, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > The Bonz got me one, I have talked about getting one for a while. I got one!
> ...



  The controls do suck thats for sure.
We dont use ours that often and have to breakout the instructions everytime.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 24, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



We have a couple of cookbooks that are specifically for Instant-Pots.    Or I do a search online for something I want to cook.

I discovered creamed cauliflower as a substitute for mashed potatoes when we are eating low carb.   1 head of cauliflower, 1/2 cup of broth, 4 garlic cloves and a few pieces of rosemary.  Let it steam for 15 mins.    Add butter, sour cream, parm, a spoon full of mayo and use an immersion blender on it.    Delicious!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 24, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


  Cauliflower another of many vegetables Americans tend to ignore that have a lot of potential. Cauliflower is also great as a natural thickener. 
I make mine close to yours but use thyme instead of rosemary.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 24, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



My mistake.    I use thyme in mine as well.   I only remember because I bought thyme, and I have a rosemary bush that provides us with fresh rosemary.


----------



## Likkmee (Dec 24, 2019)

I use mine every other day for menudos. I make my own dog food.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 9, 2020)

Made 2 chicken quarters, some potatoes and carrots, added rosemary, butter, s&p, lemon zest and enough water to pressure cook.
 Very good. This thing cooks vegetables perfect, and the chicken was flavorful all the way through due to the pressure. 

DOWNSIDE... decided to make beef stew in it. It was okay, beef was tender, vegetables perfect...but... the flavor wasn't there. Stews need time to develop.


----------



## Blues Man (Jan 9, 2020)

The few people I know who have one hardly ever use it.

Seems like a waste of money to me


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 9, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> The few people I know who have one hardly ever use it.
> 
> Seems like a waste of money to me


  Depends on the user.
People who can't cook very well, won't cook very well with this either.
There is a learning curve as well, and most people think all you do is put food in, push a button and magically a fantastic meal appears. No.
  80% of what makes a person a great cook, is that they love cooking. No appliance will ever change that.


----------



## Apparently Lucid (Jan 18, 2020)

I use mine for cooking dry beans.  Don't have to pre-soak them and they cook up in no time.  

Great for making stock as well.  Much quicker than stove top methods.  

I like to make "Italian" meat sauce in it as well if I'm using a very lean ground beef.  Texture of the meat is noticeably different when cooked in the pressure cooker and it's a texture I prefer.


----------



## Crepitus (Jan 18, 2020)

I use mine for beans, eggs, and very occasionally try something else.  Haven't really been impressed with it, except for the beans and eggs.


----------



## HannahBagrich (Jan 22, 2020)

After so many years of feeling that the Instant Pot was a fad and resisting adding one to my kitchen, I now consider it to be one of my most valuable kitchen tools.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 22, 2020)

HannahBagrich said:


> After so many years of feeling that the Instant Pot was a fad and resisting adding one to my kitchen, I now consider it to be one of my most valuable kitchen tools.


  For years I never bought one because I thought they were just another kitchen appliance for folks that can't cook. Had zero interest in one.
Until someone whom I respect their culinary skills said he loves his, talked about usage etc.
Then I got one.
 It is not just another appliance. It is a solid tool, and cooks very well for what it is intended.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 25, 2020)

Short Ribs in an instant pot? - why yes I will!
  Like so many recipes I have looked at for these things, cooking method/times are absolutely all over the place. It is little wonder why these things end up taking up counter space and never used.
  So once again, I try a method that makes sense to me.
Here is what I did, and they turned out beautiful.

  Dry rubbed with simple salt and pepper. Short ribs are packed with flavor, in my opinion, dry rubbing with spice mixtures is unnecessary and interferes with the natural flavor of this excellent cut.
  Put the device on saute and waited until it was as hot as it gets, and placed them in, 4 at a time and browned all sides. Brown well, when you think they are browned well...do it a few minutes longer. Well browned.
 After that, I put in about a half of a stout beer, 2-3 shakes of worcester sauce and scraped the bottom well to deglaze the bottom to get all of that goodness. Reduced for about 5 minutes, then added 1 1/2 cup of water. Added a half can of tomato paste (the small cans) and about a TB of Italian seasoning. Pressure cooked on high for 45 minutes. Then let it self depressurize for another 10 minutes before releasing what little pressure was left.
  Removed the ribs, which I knew were well braised because they fell apart easily.
Took a paper towel and carefully (it's hot!) blotted up some of the excess fat. Then put the device back on saute, added a TB of corn starch/water mixture to thicken the sauce.
  This method did better than any short ribs I have done in a crock pot. I have never been able to properly make short ribs in a crock pot despite cooking them all day...I don't think they get hot enough.

 At any rate - they turned out great.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 25, 2020)

I'm more of a slow food kinda gal...and I agree that with the comment that it takes time for flavors to develop.  Pressure cooking is not for me.


----------



## Apparently Lucid (Feb 9, 2020)

Just made chicken stock with it.  

2 ribs of celery cut in half to fit in pot
2 carrots cut in half as well
2 onions cut in half
2 bay leaves
~dozen whole peppercorns
1.5 lbs of chicken feet.  

cook for 90 minutes

The final product is thick with gelatin.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 9, 2020)

Apparently Lucid said:


> Just made chicken stock with it.
> 
> 2 ribs of celery cut in half to fit in pot
> 2 carrots cut in half as well
> ...


  Does it taste like Chicken stock?

I make chicken stock this way...

 Boil a whole chicken with several chopped carrots/celery and one onion. S&P only.
After about 45 minutes, I remove the chicken and strain out the veggies.
Then I put back in the pot the chicken bones and some of the skin.
Boil for another half hour, strain and freeze.
I call it liquid gold.


----------



## Apparently Lucid (Feb 9, 2020)

Yes.  It tastes like chicken stock.  

I've also used two or three chicken carcasses which I save up in the freezer.  They have a lot of connective tissue as well which I consider to be the key.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 9, 2020)

Apparently Lucid said:


> Yes.  It tastes like chicken stock.
> 
> I've also used two or three chicken carcasses which I save up in the freezer.  They have a lot of connective tissue as well which I consider to be the key.


My stepmom makes chicken stock by filling the whole stock pot with a chicken and then a whole family pack of wings and another of thighs and I even saw her throw in a turkey drumstick once.  It's all in the bones.  Onion and s&p -- simmer for hours.  She strains it out and the stock is so thick with gelatin you can stand a spoon in it when it's cold.
It's heaven.
The chicken is dried out and like rubber for being cooked so long, but if you've got a dog or cat, you're all set.


----------



## Apparently Lucid (Feb 9, 2020)

Yep.  Stand a spoon up in it.  Great description. 

Chicken wings have a lot of connective tissue so they make a good choice.  Chicken feet are a lot cheaper than wings where I shop so that's why I chose them.  The end product still tastes like chicken stock.

I cook mine for 90 minutes in the pressure cooker but recipes I've read cook it for far less time.  

One technique I didn't mention is to allow the pot to de-pressurize naturally.  Doing a quick release of the pressure will stir up the stock and then one run's the risk of clouding up the final product.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 9, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Apparently Lucid said:
> 
> 
> > Yes.  It tastes like chicken stock.
> ...


  Absolutely, when cold if it doesn't have a good 1/2" of gelatin blob on the top - it's not good stock.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 9, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently Lucid said:
> ...


Too bad she's 700 miles away.  I could use some right now.


----------



## CWayne (Mar 6, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> I use mine every other day for menudos. I make my own dog food.


You turn Latin boy bands into dog food with your instapot?


----------

